# Kids Backpack Manufacturer>>Center Bag & Case Co., Ltd.



## Hawkhouke (Apr 29, 2016)

Center Bag & Case Co., Ltd.

Tel: 86-592-5207395 / 86-592-5207396
Fax: 86-592-5207361
E-mail: [email protected]
Office Address: Area B, 10F, Hongdoushan Building A, No.93 Anling 2nd Road, Huli New Technology Park, Xiamen, P. R. China.
Factory Address: Chengxing Building, Chengdong Industrial Estate, Fengze Zone, Quanzhou, China.


----------



## tomtrend (Dec 25, 2016)

*Need to get help from business offers*

hay

New Member need your help for tips and tricks from the eminent advisers.

regards.
tom


----------

